
Facebook “Like” button declared illegal in Germany - jamesbritt
http://www.slashgear.com/facebook-like-button-declared-illegal-in-germany-19173117/
======
makecheck
I think it's interesting that they reject it on privacy grounds, because
that's not even how it seems to be used anymore.

I couldn't count on my fingers how many posters and ads I've seen from
businesses asking people to "Like" them on Facebook _in exchange for_ this
freebie or that one. In other words, soon this data won't really reflect
anyone's true interests, it will just be a way for certain people to cash in
on stuff (the modern equivalent of clipping every imaginable coupon, I
suppose).

------
benmlang
That's hilarious, nice one Germany!

